# WM San Francisco



## GregT (May 5, 2018)

All,

I stayed at this property a number of years ago (5?) and loved the location but very underwhelmed by the room itself.   It was in severe need of renovation and far below the other WMs I have enjoyed.

I was in the City recently and walked past it. I asked at the front desk if it was planned for renovations and was told it was renovated a year ago.  They didn’t have a room they could show me though.

Has anyone stayed there recently?  If so, how were the accommodations (and are there any pictures)?

If anyone is familiar with the different rooms, are any of the categories bigger/larger then others?

Thank you!

Best,

Greg


----------



## DaveNV (May 5, 2018)

GregT said:


> All,
> 
> I stayed at this property a number of years ago (5?) and loved the location but very underwhelmed by the room itself.   It was in severe need of renovation and far below the other WMs I have enjoyed.
> 
> ...




I'll be staying there this Fall.  Interested in responses to your questions. 

Dave


----------



## JohnPaul (May 5, 2018)

The rooms were renovated and are generally quite nice.  As before, much of the window is used up with the AC unit but the good news is you have AC which isn't always the case in an older property in SF.  I'm still not super crazy about the bathrooms but it's SF and location is terrific.


----------



## Marathoner (May 5, 2018)

Have not stayed at WM SF but am thinking these Google images are relevant answers to your question?


----------



## GregT (May 6, 2018)

Thank you for the comments and the Google search pictures.  That definitely looks much nicer.  I will have to try it again!  If I do, I will post my own pics for TUGgers to see.  Thanks again!

Best,

Greg


----------

